# Louisiana maybe nembie



## dtrooster (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm into falconry and the forum I visit on that had a couple threads on beekeeping so that got me interested a little into the doings of this thing. I've been looking on the interwebs and youtube and got a little more interested. I do love me some honey and enjoy being outside so here I am. Anybody in the BR to NO area willing to give a little hands on PM me. We'll drink a beer or something and talk awhile


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

